

Search for and Contribute to Open-Source Government Projects - thisjustinm
http://govcode.org

======
ersii
It might be worth mentioning somewhere that the site/project is focused on the
United States. Correct me if I'm wrong, but that's the impression I get when I
look through the projects and filtering options.

It'd be nice to associate each agency with a country, so that you could filter
on a particular country as well.

~~~
dlapiduz
I have been working on adding other countries as well but right now it is US
only, the new importer would let us bring code from many more orgs...

------
pp19dd
Near the bottom, project bluebird description: "Guided twitter messages for
surveillance prototype.. " Not a reassuring description. Or a very positive
one.

The project is, afaik, a flu survey that tweets an encoded set of answers.
Like, both piggybacks off twitter's infrastructure and benefits from its wider
userbase:
[http://www.phiresearchlab.org/?p=2781](http://www.phiresearchlab.org/?p=2781)

Considering what the project actually does, might be a good thing to rewrite
the description entirely - if of course, it wasn't retired since it was a
prototype and the test ended successfully.

------
ArtDev
Here is a government entity I fully support!

[https://github.com/cfpb](https://github.com/cfpb)

------
eintnohick
Particularly useful site for me... but that is one jacked up mobile site.

